# Classic Insurance?



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry to ask such a stupid question.

Im 22 and have got a 1990 Mk1 Golf Cab. Im gonna be using it only in the summer and for show season so only want restricted mileage. 

Can I get this on a classic policy or am I gonna have to bite the bullet and pay for a normal policy.

Thanks

Rhys


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

usually the car needs to be 15 years or older to go on a classic policy, I had my escort cabriolet on a classic policy through herts insurance, it was something like £175 fully comp for the year, that wasn't garaged and had an agreed value.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You migth also find your age wont help as most have exclusions for people under the age of 25 (some 30) I have got my 88 205 GTI insured with Footman James and its about £175 for the year limited mileage and agreed value, full windscreen cover, full european breakdown and recovery...the works

Give Footman James a call....

Migth also be worth calling CarolNash as they did my previous classic policy on the 205 which was similar to Footman but the premium was nearly double!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dont even bother with footman jones there 25 to even think of insuring you


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> dont even bother with footman jones there 25 to even think of insuring you


As I suspected....


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im with these,

http://www.sureterm.com/

im 25, 3 years NCB, live in salford, and its a mk2 fiesta xr2.
£240 fully comp 7000miles

Its funny because Direct Line got in touch the reckon they could save me over £250 a year. lol


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

No idea regarding your age, but most companys class 10 year or older cars fine for classic policys. Did both our Lotus Elan 1995 and Celica GT 1994 in their time.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Try Peter Best insurance - not sure of age limits but got the E55 insured fully comp, all glass free + euro breakdown cover for £400 

:O)


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> dont even bother with footman jones there 25 to even think of insuring you


Not if you ring them up


----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm 42, got both my 87 Supra and 89 Celica on multi car policy for £180 for both.

http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A7x9QX...tp://www.peterjamesinsurance.co.uk/index.aspx


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

So what are "Gay Classics", MX5s & Beetles?


----------

